# Insertions, a powerfull tool for FMC



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2013)

This is a tutorial about insertions. Insertions in Fewest moves are very powerfull. If you try to make a framework F2L-1 (meaning first two 
layers are solved except one slot) you can try to orient the edges in a few moves leaving 3 - 5 corners. 

You can sticker these corners and go back in the solution and look at the sticker to see if you can insert a commutator at each step of the 
solution. In a lucky case you will cancel a few moves doing this.

In this video I will use an example:

commutator: F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L 
easy scramble: R2 F B L U R F2

Total scramble (commutator plus inverse easy scramble): F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L F2 R' U' L' B' F' R2

I my self do s#ck very much at FMC, so this might not be the best explanation you will find on the internet. What I am trying to achieve here is showing you a way to start practice insertions.

Have fun.
[video=youtube_share;CAic-uTNCFI]http://youtu.be/CAic-uTNCFI[/video]


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> In this video I will use an example:
> 
> commutator: F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L
> easy scramble: R2 F B L U R F2
> ...



*This* is a bit confusing 
Why take the inverse of your scramble as scramble?

Without watching the video or reading the post in too much detail I applied your "total scramble"...
For this the solution up to three corners is R2 F B L U R F2

When I then check for insertions I find one or more possible insertions at *every* move 
The best ones cancelling 2 moves.

But in your video this is not the case: you actually applied scramble: F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L R2F B L U R F2 which gives solution up to three corners F2 R' U' L' B' F' R2
This solution has much less insertions to be found 

An important observation in your video scramble / solve:
When starting insertion-hunting you immedeately applied the first move of the solution.
Don't forget to check for an insertion *before* starting the solution.

In this case there are two different 8 move commutators, one of them cancelling 1 move with the very first move of your solution.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> *This* is a bit confusing



Yes, thanks. I corrected the mistake. It's of course the inverse of the 'easy scramble' 



Cubenovice said:


> Why take the inverse of your scramble as scramble?


To create an FMC solve, but then a lot shorter, and leaving 3 corners. But now that I think about it, the inverse part is unnecessary.



Cubenovice said:


> When I then check for insertions I find one or more possible insertions at *every* move
> 
> The best ones cancelling 2 moves.



Yeah, I know. I do not show all the possible opportunities. But that was also not my intention. It was pure to make clear how to go about make some practice solves.



Cubenovice said:


> This solution has much less insertions to be found


I think you mean, I should have shown all solutions? The video was almost all ready over my 10 minute limit. I was hoping that by showing a possible solution the viewer would understand how to go about looking for insertions.



Cubenovice said:


> An important observation in your video scramble / solve:
> When starting insertion-hunting you immedeately applied the first move of the solution.
> Don't forget to check for an insertion *before* starting the solution.


Yes, great point. When you find a commutator at the beginning could also cancel moves. I did not realize that enough.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yes, thanks. I corrected the mistake. It's of course the inverse of the 'easy scramble'





MarcelP said:


> To create an FMC solve, but then a lot shorter, and leaving 3 corners. But now that I think about it, *the inverse part is unnecessary.*


*This *is what I was hinting at 

Description would be best as
total scramble: commutator + easy scramble
solution: inverse of the easy scramble




MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I know. I do not show all the possible opportunities. But that was also not my intention. It was pure to make clear how to go about make some practice solves.


This I understand but I actually meant that the scramble/solution that I went through has much more possible insertions than the scramble in your video.

Anyway, thanks for taking the effort to enlighten some FMC n00bs.
There are not too many (if any) FMC video tutorials.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been wanting to get into FMC for a while now and every time I try I just get really confused and give up. This video honestly made more sense to me than anything I've seen or read about FMC or commutators. Thanks


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 23, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Anyway, thanks for taking the effort to enlighten some FMC n00bs.
> There are not too many (if any) FMC video tutorials.


Yes, I think more people should get into FMC because it is great fun.



TeddyKGB said:


> I've been wanting to get into FMC for a while now and every time I try I just get really confused and give up. This video honestly made more sense to me than anything I've seen or read about FMC or commutators. Thanks


Thanks, if one person gained some of the video, my job has been successful. FMC is confusing.I have been trying for about 6 months now and had only a handful solves that where reasonably good. But I feel like I am improving  And if more people would share their techniques on Youtube the step to get into FMC will get smaller. I am also thinking about making a video about NISS


----------

